# Coffee Plant- ( Coffea arabica ) SAFE??



## roadkillkitty (Jul 26, 2006)

I'm not questioning the size of the plant i know it gets rather large, i was just curious as to whether or not it's safe for my frogs? If it's toxic and what not and if the beans can cause any harm?

thanks a bunch 
-jill-


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

I have used this plant in my frog vivs with no problems. While it will eventually grow too large for the viv, it's pretty slow growing in my experience under vivarium conditions.

Bill


----------



## stchupa (Apr 25, 2006)

I keep a few coffees, but only as house plants.

I have heard they may pose a risk, but can't say I've experienced this myself.

Pruning would be my concern.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

I havent used it in a dart viv before, but its growing like mad in my crested gecko viv. About 6-8 inches in the past 2 months, and also has sent out 3 offshoots!


----------

